# Who will win 2006 F1 championship?



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

My vote is on Kimi to win in 2006.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

mwette said:


> My vote is on Kimi to win in 2006.


I was wondering when someone would ask this. I really have no idea, especially with a switch to the V8s.

I'm hoping for another JV championship. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And you can't count out Michael. Tire changes are back in.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> And you can't count out Michael. Tire changes are back in.


I would have to agree. Bridgestone never really got the one tire rule down pat! And, Ferrari is also good at getting a strong motor built in a short time. In think their V8's should be right on par in the HP war next year. If ANY team can turn around it's program, I think Ferrari can. I think they sort of gave up midway through last season and started working on 06 a bit earlier than all the other teams. They also didn't seam to lose as many key people as all the other teams did. It takes a long time to build a team that runs smoothly, and the boys in Red have got a good team, and the rules favor them a bit more this year.

Either way, it should prove to be a VERY interesting season, even if the cars are not as fast! :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I think a better question might be: will GP2 cars be faster than V8 powered, F1 cars on the same track. 

:stickpoke

Ok, as far as who do I think we will win the driver's championship, I really don't care. As long as it is Kimi driving a McLaren. :bigpimp:

If he doesn't win it in 2006, and Mercedes continues to be the weakest link, Kimi will be in a different *car* in 2007.

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Christijan Albers


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

elbert said:


> Christijan Albers


If you place 5 EUR on him, and he wins, you could start your own F1 team after that! :bigpimp:

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Patrick said:


> If you place 5 EUR on him, and he wins, you could start your own F1 team after that! :bigpimp:


:thumbup: Put me down for 10 euros.
I'll have Eddie Jordan find my drivers (but not the car designer :eeps: )


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

elbert said:


> :thumbup: Put me down for 10 euros.
> I'll have Eddie Jordan find my drivers (but not the car designer :eeps: )


 :rofl: :thumbup:

.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Scott Speed all the way baby! 

Should be a very interesting year. I like that it's all up in the air with so many changes. Whomever wins, I just hope it will be a rewarding and close season.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I have a feeling that it's going to be Michael's last season so leave it to Max to make sure it's a nice farewell


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

Well now, with all the new Bridgestone teams, shouldn't Ferrari start honoring the testing ban? I mean, what's their excuse now?

I would love to see Michael win another one btw, and they're a total underdog now. They don't have the funding of the major manufacturers and I heard there are some that don't want Montezemolo putting as much money into racing.


----------



## diamonddai (Jan 16, 2006)

Ferrari will capture the Constructors and Schumi the drivers again. Toyota, BAR, Renault and Mclaren will be close contenders. Toyota to take second.

As Schumi said, when he arrived back from China, he started physical and mental preparations for 2006 and didn't feel like a holiday. He's got the urge again which makes him unbeatable.

Cheers,

Dai.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

The better question these days is "which team will have the best car?" On that front you have to think McLaren has got some pretty good momentum, but who knows with these major shifts in tech. I like JPM.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

mwette said:


> My vote is on Kimi to win in 2006.


 You have an excellent chance of being right.

However, I believe that Alonso is the real deal & he could end up winning it this year again. What does cast doubt on that is the fact his departure to McLaren is already announced. It remains to be seen how the Renault team handles it, despite the fact they claim it won't affect them supporting Alonso's defense of the championship.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Don't forget that we're back to tire changes, have you checked the times Bridgestone teams are posting? :eeps:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Don't forget that we're back to tire changes, have you checked the times Bridgestone teams are posting? :eeps:


They're only test numbers. Remember 2004? Ferrari was nowhere near the top of winter testing times... the walrus was. Can't always go by those numbers.

Plus, Ferrari has been testing the early tests in a 2004 chassis, which was before a host of reduced aero rules.

That said, with tire changes, Bridgestone will likely be back in the hunt quickly, and Ferrari will also be strong, as in 2004 they seemed to have a knack for picking the right strategy for each circuit as well (two stop, three stop, etc).

It should be interesting. But it will have a tough time topping 2005.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> I have a feeling that it's going to be Michael's last season so leave it to Max to make sure it's a nice farewell


My wife said that she read somewhere that MS said if he doesn't win the championship this year, he will retire.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Even though we're looking at test times only there are reports of not only good pace but more importantly consistency. Many drivers that just switched to Bridgestone rubber, like Wurz were surprised and had very positive comments.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> My wife said that she read somewhere that MS said if he doesn't win the championship this year, he will retire.


And he'll probably retire if he wins as well...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think many of you are underestimating the BMW team. They will only get better as the season progresses as well once they have the time to fully utilize that superb wind tunnel at Hiwili. I will be surprised if BMW isn not in the hunt this season for the Constructor's. Driver's....probably not.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> I think many of you are underestimating the BMW team. They will only get better as the season progresses as well once they have the time to fully utilize that superb wind tunnel at Hiwili. I will be surprised if BMW isn not in the hunt this season for the Constructor's. Driver's....probably not.


 Even BMW isn't that optimistic. They target 2008 as their run for the championship. This and next year is growth and development.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I will make up my mind after McLaren gets a V8 powered car on the test track ... and we see how many engine failures they experience.

Right now, I see Renault, McLaren and (oh no) Ferrari at the front. Honda and Toyota are not far behind.

I will put money on a team and a driver before the 2006 Championship begins.


.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

dwette said:


> Even BMW isn't that optimistic. They target 2008 as their run for the championship. This and next year is growth and development.


Yeah, I heard what they said, however, I don't think the other teams will be as dominant as everyone thinks. Therefore, BMW will do a lot better than predicted.

Or at least I surmise...hahaha...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I will put money on a team and a driver before the 2006 Championship begins.


Don't forget to put in my bet


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

elbert said:


> Don't forget to put in my bet


And Super Aguri for the constructor's, right?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

dwette said:


> And Super Aguri for the constructor's, right?


Nah, they don't have a shot in hell. :angel:


----------

